# . .

## P

.    ,        . , , .   , ,  ?     

  !!!!

----------


## Irusya

..  :Big Grin: 
   -   )

----------


## Angi

.,    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ,   ""     :Wink:

----------

> .. 
>    -   )


  .       :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,  ?


,   " ?")))))

----------

> .

----------

> ,   " ?")))))


 " "?    ,       ,    ,

----------

> " "?    ,            ,    ,


-

----------


## Angi

,   , , ,  ..   .   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## VictorSVL

> , ,


1.  
2.

----------


## Angi

> 1.  
> 2.


    ?    ?   .  ,      .     ?

----------


## VictorSVL

> ?    ?   .  ,      .     ?


.
 .

----------

> 


    ? ?

----------


## svetuochek

1.



 ,   (  )
2.
     .,     ,      "  "    .

----------


## Angi

> ? ?


  .   :yes:        . ,   .        .   .       ?

----------


## Angi

,     ?   ?

----------


## ylia_1983

.      ( .),     ,     ???

----------

> ?


 


> ,   ""


  , ? //      ?

----------

> ?


    (     )            .

----------

!!!
  , ..     -   ,       :Frown: ((
  ,  ,   -    -,        . 
,      - ,   !!!

----------

> .


          .

----------


## Angi

> , ? //      ?


  .   6%.  .         "".       .    .     .    ,       .     .

----------


## Angi

> (     )            .


     ?

----------

,   !
    -     ,     ,      ,     "" (       ..) -      ?

   !

----------

,    ( )       (    , ).    - /     - , !

----------

> ""


   # 15       .     ,    .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,    ( )       (    , ).    - /     - , !


  ,     .

----------


## Angi

> ,     .


      ?

----------

,    :

 "   (    )     .
       " "- .."      ,   ( )   . -      .
1.           . ,    -      ,   xml.   "     .."    .       ,   .        ,  .    .    ,               xml.,               -   .      - . 
2.       ,         .
       .        -       .    ,       .
  ?    ,    -    .
           ,     -,           ..    ,     ,   ,        (         ,   ). 
  -.    (   ),      .
       "  ",   .  -  -         !    700 ,      ,   .   - -  ,         ,  -             (  )      ,        (   )
         (  ),       -      . 
         -      " "  ,   ,         . . 
 5-          (    ).  . 
     . -    ,   .   ,  ,    -  .   ,  , .  .    1     ,  .      233 -   .   ,     , ..    .          -      ,    ,    ..      (  ,   ,      ),             .         .   (   )        (      ).         8302,        .
,       .
   ,        -   .       ,      -      ,   -      ,     . ,     ,   ,    ().       ,       .
     -        232.
        ."

----------

,      -     ,    .

      ,     .

      ,    :
http://irina-benedyk.livejournal.com/
    -,     -    .    ,    -  .

1 -        ,      .     ,     .
    " " -   / ,          ,             .

     ,    ,     .

2 -  .     .    ,  ,   ,   .   -   .     -    ,        ,     .

3 -       /  ,        .     ,   ,  40-45  -     .

   -      -   ,  !            !

,      .

----------


## Angi

.

  ,     .  (),  ,    .     .    " ",  " ", "", "" ..

     ( )     +.         .  . 30     .      (      )   ..
,   ?      ,    . ? :Hmm: 

    ?

    ,       , ,,     .

----------

.
  -  .       .
    ( )     .

----------


## Angi

> .
>   -  .       .


  ,    ? ?

----------

?           ( )?
  ,       
skype irina_benedyk

----------


## _

! , ,  .   ,    .       ,     .  -   ,       ,    ,    .     ? 

    : 
    ,        -. 
       ,        .   ?   ?    -     ?     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


      .    . 
    ?

----------


## Storn

....
 ,  ....
,

----------


## _

.          : 
1)    / 
2)        -   .    ,   ,    ? 
3)   . 
4)   ,    .        
5)      .....   ,  ,   .   -       ?

----------


## _

-    ,      ,  ,

----------


## .

2. 
   .   .   (   5000 )

----------


## _

-  ,     ? 
   ?   ?

----------


## Storn

-   .....    (    \)

----------

?      ? (   ?) :Smilie:

----------

,   ,   .         ,        . 




> ?


,    .




> ?


  .

----------

, , -,  -     :
    .   -  .       . -.      .  .
         "" (),      ,   "" , ..    ( ).
   " "? 
         ?
 - -?  .
, !

----------

> "" (),


      ,   


> ,


  10- .

----------

? ,  ,    ""  " "? ,      76.5,     ""    ""      ?
   ...

----------

> .    ,        . , , .   , ,  ?     
> 
>   !!!!


       ,     .   ,   ,  ,    ,      .     ,       .     ,          .  ,    ,            .                      ,       .     # ,      ,      ,   .       ,         .

----------

